# Mz Tess



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Mz Tess journeyed with me for 8 years. We adopted her at Petsmart when she was 1 1/2 yrs old. She was a torti bobtail. She had been going for over 1 year to Petsmart to be adopted. She had a fan club of people who visited her there each week cheering her on to find a forever home.

I adopted her to be a companion to my tuxedo Mitten since I was going back to work. She didn’t really care for other cats just loved people. I had a strong bond with her. She was my social little diva. Always greeting me at my door. Sleeping curled up in my right armpit each night. She tolerated all the fosters I brought thru my home and did a wide berth around them wanting nothing to do with them! Just me!

Sunday morning, my friends who are super cat whisperers, who take care of my cats and my fosters when I’m out of town working called to say Mz Tess had UTI. I called my vet and she said she would meet me half way and examine her. I immediately drove up and got Mz Tess and met with my vet. During the examination my vet found a heart murmur. Something that had never shown up before. We set up for a ultra sound on her heart Thursday when she would be in the office. 

Wednesday morning Mz Tess died in her sleep. Curled up in a ball like she always does sleeping. My friends called me upset and inconsolable. She showed no signs of distress. Was doing well on the meds for the UTI. She was peeing fine, out and socializing with everyone. Her usual self. She was sitting in my office window looking out when they drove past at 9 to go to church and they checked on her at 12:30 and she was gone.

Mz Tess I will miss you so much. Please forgive me for taking you for granted and focusing on all the sick cats coming thru our house. You gave me comfort, love, joy, companionship, and so many memories. You took a big chunk of my heart with you. There is a big empty spot in my home. Meet me on the other side. I will see you soon sweet girl.

First day we adopted her. My son Will holding her.










She was always in the middle of everything I worked on.










She always hated when I was packing to leave her. She fell asleep in my suitcase!










She had the most beautiful green eyes and sweet face.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Oh, Merry.  I am so sorry to hear of Tess’ passing. Tess was so very lucky to have you for 8 years. You gave her a great life and I don’t believe you ever took her for granted! I hope time helps heal your pain. atback


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Merry, this saddens me deeply, as I know how much you love your cats. I am absolutely certain that Mz Tess had the best possible care and as much love as she could possibly want. I know your heartbreak, and my heart goes out to you. 

You know that our loving God trusted you with a very precious one of his little creatures, but it's only for a little while. How we wish they could be with us forever! Our comfort lies in the fact that God knows every sparrow that falls, that He has surrounded Tess with love, and that she is romping around the angels. God bless you and give you peace.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I have always loved this saying, though I've never been able to recall/find where I first heard about it:

The sorrow of loss is but the measure of how great the love.

Feel what you need to feel. Time will help change tearful feelings to ones of smiling joy at the memories of the life you shared together.
atback


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Merry, I am so sorry you lost your sweet Tess. What a pretty cat she was and those beautiful eyes! She sounds like she had loads of personality and you gave her a wonderful life. I know you will miss her very much. Hugs to you. atback


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

What a beautiful humble kitty, and what a moving life story! 

Merry, what a blessing that you found Mz Tess and had her for so many years. Deepest sympathy for your loss... atback 

Fran


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Merry, I'm so sorry for your loss. I think Mz. Tess was proud of you and your work with the sick ones who needed you more at the moment. There's no way she didn't know how big of a space in your heart she held. She probably thought she had the most loving Mom in the whole world. atback


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Merry I am so sorry that you lost your Mz. Tess. I hope that it helps a little that she went peacefully in her sleep.

You were the perfect Mom for her, and I am sure that she knew that every second that she was with you.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Merry...I'm so sorry about Mz Tess. I'm sure she had a wonderful life with you and loved you even with all those "interlopers" coming through the house. She knew she was the lucky one...she got to stay.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, Merry


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Merry, I am so sorry to hear about Mz. Tess. My thoughts are with you. atback


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about Mz. Tess. By the way you speak of her, I can tell she was a great kitty, and that you loved her very much. It's never easy, but I hope you feel better soon :-(


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Sorry you lost her. atback


----------



## StitchyKitty (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Mz Tess. It sounds as though you two had a wonderful life together.


----------



## ChelleBelle (Sep 14, 2009)

Merry, I'm so sorry your Mz Tess passed away so suddenly. It's beautiful the bond you two shared, and I'm sure she will be waiting for you whenever you two meet again. 

'Chelle


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thank you everyone for the kind responces. It touched my heart.
Im so so lucky to have journeyed with her these last 8 years. What a
gift our companion animals are to us whether its a cat, dog, horse, or 
the feral cat which visits us each day. Its reminded me to never take it 
for granted.

This pendant was presented to me by Lee and Anna Collett, 
in memorial of my beloved diva, Mz Tess.

Lee handmade this hollow core pendant and loving put 
pieces of Mz Tess beautiful torti fur inside the pendant 
and sealed it. I will treasure this piece forever. Now I 
can wear her energy close to my heart









Edited to add pendant picture


----------

